# GTX 680 Phantom "gesichtet"



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich eine gute Nachricht für alle, die auf die Phantom-Versionen von Gainward warten:
Nachdem in den letzten Tagen schon einige Fotos der GTX 680 Phantom aufgetaucht sind wird nun auch auf der Gainward -Seite mit dem Produkt geworben:

Gainward GTX 680 Phantom
Hier geht es zu den Spezifikationen.

Außerdem wird die Phantom bereits bei einem britischen Shop gelistet! Dort wird als Verkaufspreis ca. 634€ angegeben. Hoffen wir, dass der noch runter geht! 
Am interessantesten wird wohl der folgende Eintrag auf der Seite sein: ETA: 03/04/12, was "Estimated time of availability" bedeutet. Zu Deutsch: vorraussichtliche Verfügbarkeit!
Warten wir einfach mal den kommenden Dienstag ab! 

geizhals-Link

Gruß

Sry, das ich es nur kopiert habe.


----------



## Eisenhertz (30. März 2012)

jetzt muß nur noch die 4GB Karte kommen. Die Möchte ich mir gerne kaufen wenn ich aus dem Urlaub komme...


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Wow 630€ 
Aber werden mit Sicherheit noch sinken ^^


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

Vermutlich, wer kauft die für das Geld? . Hoffentlich werden sie besser als die "1. Phantomgeneration"


----------



## The_GTS (30. März 2012)

Alter verwalter, sieht der kühler mal geil aus! Aber 630€, autsch!
Trozdem sehr nice!


----------



## weddingcrasher (30. März 2012)

Nom4d schrieb:


> Vermutlich, wer kauft die für das Geld? . Hoffentlich werden sie besser als die "1. Phantomgeneration"


 Was war den an der ersten Generation falsch? Die waren doch in diversen Tests immer ganz vorne mit dabei!


----------



## DiabloJulian (30. März 2012)

Wenn du schon angibst, dass du es kopiert hats, dann sag auch von wo....
Computerbase.de


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

@wedding:

Mir persönlich ist sie zu laut. Sie wird als "Die Karte" bezeichnet ist aber nicht wesentlich leiser als das normale standard-design. (Meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Caseking wird sie für 575€ gelistet...

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Gainward GeForce GTX 680 Phantom, 2048 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, DP

Schon ordentlich der Preis!


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2012)

Bei dem Preis erwarte ich eigentlich schon 4GB RAM.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. März 2012)

Sieht zwar ganz nett aus aber wohl zu teuer und nicht leise genug.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2012)

Der Kühler von den Phantom erinnert mich immer an unseren Elektrogrill für den Balkon. Nix für mich. Ich will die Rotoren sehen!


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2012)

Gainward zeigt die Geforce GTX 680 Phantom - Update: Finale Spezifikationen veröffentlicht

Und kopierte News gehn mal sowiso gar nicht - User News Regeln lesen bitte.

-closed-

mfg


----------

